# What is this?



## koba56 (Jul 2, 2019)

I have a newly seeded KBG lawn and I'm getting some good sprouts, but I also have this stuff shooting up fast. Can anybody tell from this picture what it is?



This one is blurry so I'll try to get a better one, but you can see it mixed in. I have quite a bit of this coming up actually.


----------

